# Federal Proposal to CLOSE Alaska's GMU 23 and 26A to caribou and moose hunters



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys, you may already be aware of this or seen it on Rokslide. I posted on monstermuleys.com too, but for anyone who has already booked a hunt this year or for anyone interested in hunting caribou and or moose in Northwest Alaska, there is currently a proposal out there to close hunting in GMU 23 and 26A for non-subsistence hunters. We all need to make our voice heard. If you can call in Friday night, please do so. If not, please send an email to the FSB letting them know you do not support or approve of this measure... 

https://www.doi.gov/subsistence/new...y-announced-temporary-wildlife-special-action


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like they only want to close it for some reason for just 2 months. 

Is there something there that isn't in the notice as to why they want to close it for those 2 months?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> Looks like they only want to close it for some reason for just 2 months.
> 
> Is there something there that isn't in the notice as to why they want to close it for those 2 months?


Those are the two months that non residents can hunt caribou in those units. That is also the time period when the vast majority of resident caribou hunting occurs.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

JC - any pertinent information from the locals? I’ve done a little reading and it seems like the nonresident take is such a small percentage of the overall harvest. I wonder what the real motive behind the closure is.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Critter said:


> Looks like they only want to close it for some reason for just 2 months.
> 
> Is there something there that isn't in the notice as to why they want to close it for those 2 months?


The 2 month closure is because that’s when the non-resident season ends


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

If you’re up for some “light” reading, here’s the full documentation regarding why. They kept bringing up wasted meat, meat in trash bags etc. But the enforcement folks on the line said that they could not substantiate any of the rumors and that they had seen almost all successful hunters using game bags etc. All of it just hearsay. 

https://www.doi.gov/sites/doi.gov/files/region-8-3-nov-2020.pdf


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep. Just a bunch of unsubstantiated hearsay from locals (with massive support from the native corps) to try and get it shut down to anybody that doesn't live in the region. It's got a lot of Alaskans pretty pissed.


----------

